# Sonokinetic's Upcoming Strings Library. Your Expectations



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi,

I thought of posting this topic, since we are expecting the *Sonokinetic Strings* Library in April. I know this on the speculative side of things since the library is not released, and we don't have much to go with here.

So.. What are your general expectations about this library ? What would you like to see it offer ? What would make it special, and a standout compared to other current string libraries ?

What about its timbre/sound ? do you think it will sound very much like their phrase based Strings libraries, or quite different ?

Will it offer Auto-Divisi ? Will it offer Polyphonic-Legato ? These are some of my questions about it.

Regarding my expectations, I am very optimistic it will be an awesome sounding Strings Library. But not sure about the features, and the other details that would make it stand out from the currently available Strings Libraries. I think if it offers the rich, realistic, and the wonderful timbre I hear in the Phrase based libraries, that would be one of the strong features of the library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp



​


----------



## José Herring (Feb 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought of posting this topic, since we are expecting the *Sonokinetic Strings* Library in April. I know this on the speculative side of things since the library is not released, and we don't have much to go with here.
> 
> ...


Personally I think from what I read it will be almost exactly like LASS but with better recordings. Dryer than MSS but not as dry as LASS. 

The Sonic quality of Sonokineitc is superb in my opinion from the demos I've heard. They have just not done a library that I've really be interested in until now. Besides being LASS like in approach I think Sonokinetic will also put their own spin on it and offer a ton of ensemble fx, phrases, and staccato pattern engines ect... 

I eagerly await it.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Personally I think from what I read it will be almost exactly like LASS but with better recordings. Dryer than MSS but not as dry as LASS.
> 
> The Sonic quality of Sonokineitc is superb in my opinion from the demos I've heard. They have just not done a library that I've really be interested in until now. Besides being LASS like in approach I think Sonokinetic will also put their own spin on it and offer a ton of ensemble fx, phrases, and staccato pattern engines ect...
> 
> I eagerly await it.


I'm guessing they will not be adding any phrase based features in this library, since that is what their other libraries offer. But, that's just a guess. I personally don't like using phrase based libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

I have been listening to some of their Da Capo Library demos to try to hear how the Strings in that library sound, since it is a multi-Sampled library, and not phrase based. most of the demos don't showcase the very exposed strings, but rather mixed with other sections of the orchestra, but it gives me a rough idea of how the strings sound. 

My guess is the new Strings library will sound much better than the Strings I'm hearing in Da Capo. But even those Da Capo strings sound good, and that was a quite an older library. 

I only have one library from Sonokinetic, and that is their Modal Runs library, which is quite good, and useful to have.


----------



## FireGS (Feb 25, 2021)

Honestly? Nothing at this point. I have zero expectations. I've no information, no demos, nothing but a release "date".


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 25, 2021)

To my ears their phrase based libraries have indeed a very good sound quality.

Generally though I never liked their user interfaces and overthinking workflow approaches which raises my interest regarding this release not much above a peripheral level.


----------



## soulofsound (Feb 25, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Personally I think from what I read it will be almost exactly like LASS but with better recordings. Dryer than MSS but not as dry as LASS.
> 
> The Sonic quality of Sonokineitc is superb in my opinion from the demos I've heard. They have just not done a library that I've really be interested in until now. Besides being LASS like in approach I think Sonokinetic will also put their own spin on it and offer a ton of ensemble fx, phrases, and staccato pattern engines ect...
> 
> I eagerly await it.


Same here. I respect their products but their system is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Syncopator (Feb 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I have been listening to some of their Da Capo Library demos to try to hear how the Strings in that library sound, since it is a multi-Sampled library, and not phrase based. most of the demos don't showcase the very exposed strings, but rather mixed with other sections of the orchestra, but it gives me a rough idea of how the strings sound.
> 
> My guess is the new Strings library will sound much better than the Strings I'm hearing in Da Capo. But even those Da Capo strings sound good, and that was a quite an older library.
> 
> I only have one library from Sonokinetic, and that is their Modal Runs library, which is quite good, and useful to have.


As you probably know, Da Capo is rather old. So one would hope that a newer, playable library (if that's what this turns out to be) will sound better.

I use their phrase-based libraries for studying orchestration, especially since the scores are available. I've used them for this purpose far more than I've used them in compositions or productions.

That said, I hope this new library is not phrase-based.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

Syncopator said:


> I hope this new library is not phrase-based.


It is not phrase-based.


----------



## Syncopator (Feb 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> It is not phrase-based.


Awesome. 😊


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Honestly? Nothing at this point. I have zero expectations. I've no information, no demos, nothing but a release "date".


Yes, I know. 

Maybe they will begin teasing us with some videos, more info. , demos next month. 

We shall see.


----------



## Willowtree (Feb 25, 2021)

It's going to change the industry forever. We will worship. Sacrifice for it. It will rise. Bow before your new God, and despair!


----------



## ansthenia (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm expecting the D just above middle C to be slightly out of tune in the 2nd Violins section, but meh I'll live.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi,

Sonokinetic just posted this, answering my question on the Commercial forum section.

QUOTE :

"It has selectable auto/manual divisi and yes, polyphonic legato too. More details will be coming soon  "

Here is the link : https://vi-control.net/community/th...ounces-orchestral-strings.105121/post-4773073

Awesome !


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 25, 2021)

Imho, I was never interested in any of their libraries because the usability just seemed so convoluted. + I have not liked the UI designs so far.
I am a live player. If I do digital music, I would have to be able to play everything in on the go.
That just was not possible with most of their offerings.

I still think divisi is a useless feature.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Imho, I was never interested in any of their libraries because the usability just seemed so convoluted. + I have not liked the UI designs so far.
> I am a live player. If I do digital music, I would have to be able to play everything in on the go.
> That just was not possible with most of their offerings.
> 
> I still think divisi is a useless feature.


Hi @MA-Simon,

I have to agree with regards to GUI design of their current lineup.

They tend to get carried away with the design aspect, making them convoluted to use, plus I don't use any of their phrase libraries. The only library I have is their Modal-Runs library, which is kind of a utility library, it can be very helpful when needed, and to speed up workflow.

Their upcoming Strings Library is not a phrase based library, but rather a traditionally multi-sampled Strings library, so it's a departure from their norm. Although they have a few multi-sampled libraries, but they are quite old. I just hope they are able nail the timbre of the new Strings to sound beautiful, and very realistic, also offer great legatos, multiple variety of shorts, and other variety of important articulations, playability, organization, ..etc. .

Divisi is not a must have, but having it is a nice feature. It's not a make it or break it feature. But we now know they have it in their upcoming Strings, plus Polyphonic-Legato, which I feel is a big deal if it is implemented very well.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 25, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Honestly? Nothing at this point. I have zero expectations. I've no information, no demos, nothing but a release "date".


Exactly this


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Exactly this


Yes, Yes, nothing yet. But more info. will be posted soon according to Sonokinetic.  

Expressing your expectations is still interesting, even with no info. provided.


----------



## Willowtree (Feb 25, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Imho, I was never interested in any of their libraries because the usability just seemed so convoluted. + I have not liked the UI designs so far.
> I am a live player. If I do digital music, I would have to be able to play everything in on the go.
> That just was not possible with most of their offerings.
> 
> I still think divisi is a useless feature.


Why do you think divisi is useless? I agree it's not great for sample libs and it's better to just simulate it with mics because of recording inconsistencies.

But maybe you don't care for it for different reasons. Curious.


----------



## FireGS (Feb 25, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> I am a live player. If I do digital music, I would have to be able to play everything in on the go.
> 
> I still think divisi is a useless feature.


This says it all. It may be useless for you, but not to, like, 90% of the people here.



muziksculp said:


> Divisi is not a must have, but having it is a nice feature. It's not a make it or break it feature.


It is in 2021. Devs, get with the program. <3


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 25, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> I still think divisi is a useless feature.


Strong disagree! We need more divisi libraries


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This says it all. It may be useless for you, but not to, like, 90% of the people here.
> 
> 
> It is in 2021. Devs, get with the program. <3


Well, the majority of current string libraries don't offer a divisi feature. Maybe libraries releases in 2021 and later will.


----------



## FireGS (Feb 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Well, the majority of current string libraries don't offer a divisi feature.





FireGS said:


> It is in 2021. Devs, get with the program. <3


^_^


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

I think the fact that Sonokinetic's upcoming Strings Library offers Auto, and Manual Divisi says something about the importance of Divisi. They could have easily skipped offering it, but they know it is an important feature missing in many current string libraries. Also giving them an edge in a crowded Strings Library marketplace.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Feb 25, 2021)

I remember when everyone was oozing about Vista before it came out. Since then there has been like 3 different string libraries, lol.


----------



## YuyaoSG (Feb 25, 2021)

I hope this library has a great legato with different modes ( attack, soft or etc.).It's better to be automated. More important is that if it can detail with this fast texture. The first and third notes of each triplet are marcato and the first and second notes connected by legato. I saw a lot of strings library play this texture is so blurry. 

Auto divici is very useful. And More dynamic layers.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 25, 2021)

I am expecting a great room sound that will blend with the phrase libraries. I do like their woodwind library and find it easy to use. So I am hoping the strings will be as well. And, unlike some other libraries that sound good, but only after a lot of tweaking, I am hoping this library doesn't require a whole lot of work to sound good. And I don't need 20 million different articulations and 12 types of legato. 

I should say, I am not opposed to the basic mod wheel/vibrato/dynamics adjustments.


----------



## Evans (Feb 25, 2021)

Divisi? Yes, please.

Auto-divisi? Waste of development resources (for me), and it aches me to pay for capabilities in which I'm not interested.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 25, 2021)

Evans said:


> Divisi? Yes, please.
> 
> Auto-divisi? Waste of development resources (for me), and it aches me to pay for capabilities in which I'm not interested.


Agreed. I don't understand the love for Auto divisi, or polyphonic legato for that matter. But I'm sure there are features that are deal breakers for me that other people think "who would ever even use that" so that's unavoidable


----------



## Leo (Feb 25, 2021)

I hope we finally get Round Robin LEGATO!

p.s. I have Afflatus, is lovely library with cool new update, but I want proper - more
emotional
sensitive
also with soft attack RR legato just for repeating two notes slowly.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

Leo said:


> I hope we finally get Round Robin LEGATO!
> 
> p.s. I have Afflatus, is lovely library with cool new update, but I want proper - more
> emotional
> ...


Afflatus is one of my favorite Strings Libraries. It offers RR Legatos. 

OT Berlin Symphonic Strings is another awesome sounding Strings library, that offers RR Legatos. 

Hopefully the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings will be another one of my favorite Strings Libraries.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 25, 2021)

I just hope these won't be as hyped up as MSS was. I felt so bad for everyone who expected the ultimate string library.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't have any Sonokinetic libraries, but have they shown any previous glimmer of developing something that matches or surpasses the upper echelon of developers? Be it in a top tier recording space or some sort of novel technology approach?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I don't have any Sonokinetic libraries, but have they shown any previous glimmer of developing something that matches or surpasses the upper echelon of developers? Be it in a top tier recording space or some sort of novel technology approach?


Previously, I don't think so. 

But that's what I find exciting about their upcoming Strings Library. 

It might be a big surprise, in a very nice way. The mystery is what keeps me excited. It might be just another strings library that is ok, but it might also turn out to be a new star Strings Library that everyone will rave about. We shall see. 

I do like the way their strings sound in their current line of libraries, so if they can replicate that sound in a multi-sampled Strings Library, I would be very content. But it seems like they are going beyond just another basic multi-sampled strings library, given they just mentioned it will offer Polyphonic-Legato, Auto-Divisi, Manual-Divisi, and possibly lots of other interesting features. 

It surely is not a Strings library that I would ignore. My expectations for this library are high, but I don't want to get carried away. I'm going to judge it when it is released, meanwhile they will be releasing more info about it. Maybe a teaser video, ..etc . 

Exciting times we live in as composers.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Previously, I don't think so.
> 
> But that's what I find exciting about their upcoming Strings Library.
> 
> It might be a big surprise, in a very nice way. The mystery is what keeps me excited. It might be just another strings library that is ok, but it might also turn out to be a new star Strings Library that everyone will rave about. We shall see.


My expectations, since you started this thread, are to take a more grounded perspective. I find it unlikely that a company that's been in business for this long and hasn't really achieved some sort of transcending success will suddenly surprise the market with a novel approach, a technical leapfrog, or the ability to secure an as of yet untapped tier 1 stage / space (like Newman). Doesn't seem to be in their DNA. Da Capo is never mentioned in the same breath as the usual suspects. That is, if I were an investor, the track record doesn't foretell a stunning success. And the company probably recognizes that too based on previous products - they will budget based on what they believe they can realistically sell, which compared to the big boys, is going to be smaller and thus, limit their budget. Probably a safer bet that this will land squarely in the middle of the pack - and disappear from conversations within 6 months. That's the harsh reality of Vi-C and the market for most libraries in general.

There are of course exceptions to the rule (Sunset Strings comes to mind - but Mike was smart enough to try something totally different, and that ended up resonating).


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> My expectations, since you started this thread, are to take a more grounded perspective. I find it unlikely that a company that's been in business for this long and hasn't really achieved some sort of transcending success will suddenly surprise the market with a novel approach, a technical leapfrog, or the ability to secure an as of yet untapped tier 1 stage / space (like Newman). Doesn't seem to be in their DNA. Da Capo is never mentioned in the same breath as the usual suspects. That is, if I were an investor, the track record doesn't foretell a stunning success. And the company probably recognizes that too based on previous products - they will budget based on what they believe they can realistically sell, which compared to the big boys, is going to be smaller and thus, limit their budget. Probably a safer bet that this will land squarely in the middle of the pack - and disappear from conversations within 6 months. That's the harsh reality of Vi-C and the market for most libraries in general.
> 
> There are of course exceptions to the rule (Sunset Strings comes to mind - but Mike was smart enough to try something totally different, and that ended up resonating).


Fair enough. We all have differing expectations, that's one of the reasons I posted this topic, it gives us a clearer picture about what the VI-C community's expectations are about this upcoming library. 

Thanks for your interesting expectations.


----------



## chapbot (Feb 25, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> I just hope these won't be as hyped up as MSS was. I felt so bad for everyone who expected the ultimate string library.


thank you for understanding my pain :(


----------



## chapbot (Feb 25, 2021)

My expectations (based on the power of 1+1=2)

1: Sonokinetic libraries are innovative. I'm not one for phrase based stuff but I have all of theirs and they are really useful. I would deduce that a string library would be equally as innovative (maybe some innovative, realist legato engine... etc.)

2: Sonokinetic libraries have a tone I love, a realistic tone. I love their mic positions. I like dry libraries and I love the close mics. I'm betting their string library will have a similar, realistic tone. I'll bet they created it to work well with their existing libraries, and the tone will be similar.

Conclusion: Sonokinetic may perhaps be creating my dream string library, or at least a library I'll use a bunch. And it may help cure my depression over MSS. (Seriously, I have been waiting for that thing for years, bought it day of release, and have now deleted it from my hard drive.) The library that saves 2021!


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 25, 2021)

chapbot said:


> And it may help cure my depression over MSS. (Seriously, I have been waiting for that thing for years, bought it day of release, and have now deleted it from my hard drive.)


Wow, that's a lot of money to delete. I admit I wasn't initially crazy about the sound, but some people were starting to get some nice sounds out of it. It did seem like it needed a bit of work to get it to your happy place.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Conclusion: Sonokinetic may perhaps be creating my dream string library, or at least a library I'll use a bunch. And it may help cure my depression over MSS. (Seriously, I have been waiting for that thing for years, bought it day of release, and have now deleted it from my hard drive.) The library that saves 2021!


Hi @chapbot 

I sympathize with you about your dissatisfaction with MSS. I didn't buy it, and don't know if I will. 

It's always a bad feeling when you buy a Strings Library, and it does not deliver what you expected from it. 

Maybe MSS update 1.1 will offer additional, and improved legato options, plus other improvements to the library, but if the tone/timbre of the library is what you don't like, then that's a different matter. I know what you mean. 

This is why I'm hoping that Sonokinetic's Strings will deliver with high marks in the timbre/sound dept. That to me is the most important characteristic before all the other details. If that's missing, then all the bells and whistles a library offers are just bells and whistles I could do without. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## chapbot (Feb 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Wow, that's a lot of money to delete. I admit I wasn't initially crazy about the sound, but some people were starting to get some nice sounds out of it. It did seem like it needed a bit of work to get it to your happy place.


You bet :( I had to get it though, I would never have been happy until I got it under my fingers (I am a LASS fanboy so I expected something amazing. I A/Bd it against all my libraries, no comparison. It sounded dull and dated to me. No realism. The legato out of the box, as wonky as it is, was the least of their problems.

Muzik, maybe you should create a thread of conjecture about what went wrong with MSS lol! My composer buddies and I have theorized that after years of piddling around with it, Audiobro realized it wasn't quite up to snuff tone-wise with current libraries. So they started "adding features" (remember when it was supposed to be released in December, then kept getting pushed off?) This would explain the bizarre 3 convo reverbs preloaded - maybe trying to hide the tone?

Once I finally figured out how to turn everything off (even the built-in EQ was on and muffling it!) I found its core tone sounded quite similar to LASS, just a bit warmer but less clear.

Also, oddly, the shorts had reverb tails but not the sustains. Seemed like one of the cello shorts was bone dry. Weird inconsistencies.

We also wonder if it truly was going to be LASS 3 but somebody got a hairbrained idea to beef it up with all these "features" and it morphed into MSS. After A/Bing MSS with LASS I'm actually really looking forward to LASS 3.

Ahhhh... I feel so much better getting this off my chest lol! Seriously, I was bummed. Had dragged my feet on projects expecting this to be the next-gen library. I think I've learned my lesson, but I do have a *little* hope for Sonokinetic


----------



## muk (Feb 26, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Strong disagree! We need more divisi libraries


Same for me. The full divisi control over every single player in Dimension Strings is fantastic. For me personally, the downside - which is ultra close mics on every player only - is not quite worth it. But LASS got the divisi approach right for me.



YuyaoSG said:


> I hope this library has a great legato with different modes ( attack, soft or etc.).


Variable attack types on long notes is a very good point. I would love that too. Press the key softly and you get a soft note attack, hit it hard and you get an accented note attack. Berlin Strings has that, and it is a great feature.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> I don't have any Sonokinetic libraries, but have they shown any previous glimmer of developing something that matches or surpasses the upper echelon of developers? Be it in a top tier recording space or some sort of novel technology approach?


What sets Sonokinetic's orchestral libraries apart from all other libraries for me is their recording space. Unlike any other current developer, they record in an actual concert hall. Not a studio, not a church. I think it contributes a lot to the fantastic sonics of their recordings. For me, the sound of their recordings is already a unique selling point.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Da Capo is never mentioned in the same breath as the usual suspects.


Almost certainly that's because it is a phrase based library. That's the niche Sonokinetic has created for themselves. I don't know the market for phrase based libraries too well, but I would say they are the leading developer for that.

I do agree with you that it would be unreasonable to expect a strings library that surpasses everything else on the market (a fate that MSS has partly been met with). I personally would be very happy if Sonokinetic created a library that is on par with current flagship string libraries (Orchestral Tools, VSL, Spitfire, Audiobro etc...). I hope they can pull off a feature set and consistency that matches these offerings, paired with the sonics of their recordings. Then, for me personally, it would be the strings library I would reach for most often. Simply because I love their concert hall recording sound.

We don't know yet whether this will be the case. But their past offerings make me confident that they can do it. Their phrase based libraries are programmed well in my opinion, and show a great quality assurance. And their Woodwinds Ensembles show their vision for full scale orchestral libraries. I do like that approach, so I am quite interested in this release.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 26, 2021)

DaCapo is not phrase based but it is an unusual GUI with limited articulations. You can, for instance, play just the violin, but you have to shut off the other sections.


----------



## muk (Feb 26, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> DaCapo is not phrase based but it is an unusual GUI with limited articulations. You can, for instance, play just the violin, but you have to shut off the other sections.



Thanks for correcting. In that case it is comparable to Spitfire Albion and similar libraries. The GUI looks unusual indeed. The way they set up Ensemble Woodwinds looks more appealing and comprehensible to me.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 26, 2021)

muk said:


> What sets Sonokinetic's orchestral libraries apart from all other libraries for me is their recording space. Unlike any other current developer, they record in an actual concert hall. Not a studio, not a church. I think it contributes a lot to the fantastic sonics of their recordings. For me, the sound of their recordings is already a unique selling point.


Yes, the sound/timbre of their Strings is surely a strong selling point. 

I didn't know they record in a Concert Hall, no wonder they sound so good, but hope we can also get a good dryer sound via close mics when needed.


----------



## muk (Feb 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I didn't know they record in a Concert Hall, no wonder they sound so good



Yes, their orchestral libraires (Tutti, Vivace, Da Capo, Grosso, Largo, Capriccio... Also some of their other libraries like Indie) were recorded in the concert hall of the congress center in Zlín. They also recorded an IR in that venue for Altiverb. If you don't own Altiverb, Sonokinetic offers a lower quality IR for free here:









Zlin Impulse Responses


The attachment below provides the IR's for the Zlin Concert Hall where we recorded our orchestral libraries. Please note that these are not the same as those provided by Altiverb. If you have Altiverb, please use those instead.




support.sonokinetic.net





FWIW, I've also just found out that Sonokinetic has worked with the Capellen Orchestra for some of their libraries (Tutti, Vivace, Da Capo, Minimal).


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2021)

I wonder what the price of the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings Library would be ? 

Any guesses ?


----------



## karender (Feb 27, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This says it all. It may be useless for you, but not to, like, 90% of the people here.
> 
> 
> It is in 2021. Devs, get with the program. <3


I'm a bit confused. Seems like some people don't understand the difference between auto-divisi and real recorded divisi sections. I see people referring to divisi as a feature, but we are talking about real recordings, right?

I don't see anything useless about real recorded divisi sections. Gives the possibility of true voicing without sample buildup. And we would like to see more options in the market other than Audiobro's libraries. This is a good thing.

I'm really excited about Sonokinetic's library.


----------



## chapbot (Feb 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what the price of the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings Library would be ?
> 
> Any guesses ?


Seems like the typical price has been rising recently on string libraries. I'll bet $499 with some sort of intro pricing / loyalty discount.


----------



## muk (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok, lets speculate, why not. We don't know anything about the library yet except the fact that it will feature divisi section. That implies that it will be larger in scope. Recording real divisi sections doubles your recording time, which I think is one of the largest cost factors.

Then we can only use their Woodwind Ensemble library to fill in the blanks. There we can learn that Orchestral Strings will most probably use their 'Sonokinetic Articulation Control System':

'We’ve grouped the many *many* articulations into six logical categories, then sub-divided those. All the woodwinds instruments use the same system - and our future orchestral sections will do too. That’s right - woodwinds are only the start!'

(quoted from here: https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/woodwinds-ensembles/)

Here is the quickstart guide for this SACS system, also showing what articulations we can roughly expect for the strings library:






If Sonokinetic recorded articulations at a similar depth to the Ensemble Woodwinds, and with divisi sections, it will have *a lot* of content.

All the bread and butter articulations, dynamics (with crescendo and decrescendo options both), Runs, special articulations...

If the Ensemble Woodwinds are any indication of what we can expect from their Strings, my guess for the price is 599$ full price, and maybe 450$ or 499$ at intro price. That would be slightly below Modern Scoring Strings without the legato expansion package.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi @muk ,

Thanks for your very good speculation about the price of the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings Library.

Comparing them to their Woodwinds Sections is a good analogy, and very logical as to what we can expect, I also learned a little about their SACS system, I didn't know about this.

I will wait for the release of Sonokinetic Strings, which I feel will sound very good, especially when compared with MSS which I didn't buy, and then decide which one to pick. I'm very optimistic about the Sonokinetic Strings, and wouldn't be surprised if I like them a lot, and eventually add them to my template.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## chapbot (Feb 28, 2021)

muk said:


> Ok, lets speculate, why not. We don't know anything about the library yet except the fact that it will feature divisi section. That implies that it will be larger in scope. Recording real divisi sections doubles your recording time, which I think is one of the largest cost factors.
> 
> Then we can only use their Woodwind Ensemble library to fill in the blanks. There we can learn that Orchestral Strings will most probably use their 'Sonokinetic Articulation Control System':
> 
> ...


Terrific analysis!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Maybe we will get to hear these strings in a teaser video next month, which starts tomorrow.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm also curious to know what type of legato (Fingered, or Bowed) will the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings library offer. Any guesses ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Feb 28, 2021)

muk said:


> What sets Sonokinetic's orchestral libraries apart from all other libraries for me is their recording space. Unlike any other current developer, they record in an actual concert hall. Not a studio, not a church. I think it contributes a lot to the fantastic sonics of their recordings. For me, the sound of their recordings is already a unique selling point.


What's interesting is that 8Dio also use that exact space, and their Century Brass and Strings libraries are recorded in Zlinn. So arguably you already have a library with the same tone and mics of Sonokinetic's upcoming string library. And Century sounds amazing. Wide and lush but without a decay that goes on for years. I'm personally going to compare the Sonokinetic to 8Dio's Century offering, because it might be that I already own a very, very similar library! In terms of room tone at least.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> What's interesting is that 8Dio also use that exact space, and their Century Brass and Strings libraries are recorded in Zlinn. So arguably you already have a library with the same tone and mics of Sonokinetic's upcoming string library. And Century sounds amazing. Wide and lush but without a decay that goes on for years. I'm personally going to compare the Sonokinetic to 8Dio's Century offering, because it might be that I already own a very, very similar library! In terms of room tone at least.


Very interesting !

I didn't know that 8dio recorded their Century Strings in the same concert hall as the one Sonokinetic is using for their upcoming Strings. But there will be many variables that make them sound different, i.e. The Section size, Players, Mics, Scripting Technique, Legato Style, Dynamic Layers, ..etc.


----------



## Go To 11 (Feb 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Very interesting !
> 
> I didn't know that 8dio recorded their Century Strings in the same concert hall as the one Sonokinetic is using for their upcoming Strings. But there will be many variables that make them sound different, i.e. The Section size, Players, Mics, Scripting Technique, Legato Style, Dynamic Layers, ..etc.


Yes that seems to be a popular hall in Europe. I personally love that I can use Century strings or Brass, and a Sonokinetic phrase library, and it all perfectly slots into place. 8Dio also used it for their Legion series, and their AGE series, amongst other things I'm sure. Two Steps from Hell use it too. If I'm not mistaken, it's also the room Performance Samples uses! As you say, the developer's take will make the library feel different, as Performance Samples themselves prove very well with their recording style. Still, it's a great sounding space, and nice knowing that reverb early reflections and tail matches when cross-cutting these libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Yes that seems to be a popular hall in Europe. I personally love that I can use Century strings or Brass, and a Sonokinetic phrase library, and it all perfectly slots into place. 8Dio also used it for their Legion series, and their AGE series, amongst other things I'm sure. Two Steps from Hell use it too. If I'm not mistaken, it's also the room Performance Samples uses! As you say, the developer's take will make the library feel different, as Performance Samples themselves prove very well with their recording style. Still, it's a great sounding space, and nice knowing that reverb early reflections and tail matches when cross-cutting these libraries.


Hi @Go To 11 ,

Thanks for the very interesting, and helpful feedback. 

I didn't know Performance Samples uses the same hall as well. No wonder I'm tempted to buy their Con Moto Strings Bundle (currently on sale), I really like the sound of this library. Now I'm even more confident that I'm going to Love the sound of the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings Library


----------



## Go To 11 (Feb 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Go To 11 ,
> 
> Thanks for the very interesting, and helpful feedback.
> 
> I didn't know Performance Samples uses the same hall as well. No wonder I'm tempted to buy their Con Moto Strings Bundle (currently on sale), I really like the sound of this library. Now I'm even more confident that I'm going to Love the sound of the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings Library


Don't quote me on the Performance Samples one! I think I was able to work it out, and haven't had that view challenged since that came up. The others are definite though. Yeah, and again it will be great to mix and match - Con Moto for the legato and Sonokinetic for the shorts and some phrases, with 8Dio's arcs and sul tasto etc etc!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Don't quote me on the Performance Samples one! I think I was able to work it out, and haven't had that view challenged since that came up. The others are definite though. Yeah, and again it will be great to mix and match - Con Moto for the legato and Sonokinetic for the shorts and some phrases, with 8Dio's arcs and sul tasto etc etc!


Do you use Con Moto ? If you do, would you recommend them ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Go To 11 (Feb 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Do you use Con Moto ? If you do, would you recommend them ?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't I'm afraid! I'm interested in Vista to complement my 8Dio Century strings. But no, no Con Moto sorry.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> I don't I'm afraid! I'm interested in Vista to complement my 8Dio Century strings. But no, no Con Moto sorry.


If I may ask, why Vista and not Con Moto to complement Century Strings ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Feb 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> If I may ask, why Vista and not Con Moto to complement Century Strings ?


Good question. I like the sound of the smaller Chamber sections. But also, Newer= Better? It's a good question for Jasper himself, what did Vista give him that Con Moto didn't? He seems to be learning at an amazing rate, so I figure the newer one would be even better. I'm sure someone has both and has uploaded demos...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Good question. I like the sound of the smaller Chamber sections. But also, Newer= Better? It's a good question for Jasper himself, what did Vista give him that Con Moto didn't? He seems to be learning at an amazing rate, so I figure the newer one would be even better. I'm sure someone has both and has uploaded demos...


Well, Vista is a small String section, and uses Fingered Legeto. Con Moto is a Medium String Section, and uses Bowed Legato.


----------



## Go To 11 (Feb 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Well, Vista is a small String section, and uses Fingered Legeto. Con Moto is a Medium String Section, and uses Bowed Legato.


There you go then! I'm into small sections. I presume you're into larger, hence Con Moto?


----------



## Leo (Feb 28, 2021)

This is the recording space in Zlín (Czech).
(yes is true rec. space for Sonokinetic and 8dio, for me it is surprising that this space for PS too)


----------



## constaneum (Feb 28, 2021)

Leo said:


> This is the recording space in Zlín (Czech).
> (yes is true rec. space for Sonokinetic and 8dio, for me it is surprising that this space for PS too)


Very beautiful hall.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 28, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> There you go then! I'm into small sections. I presume you're into larger, hence Con Moto?


I like small, medium and large sections. As long as they sound good.

Actually, I decided to not bother buying either Vista, or Com Moto, since I already have a good selection of Legato Strings that are even more flexible and agile than Vista, and Con Moto, and sound very good as well.

So I will be saving the $300 to use towards other libraries which I think will be more complementary to what I already have. i.e. Sonokinetic Strings.


----------



## muk (Mar 2, 2021)

Very interesting that Centery Strings have been recorded in Zlin as well. They sound so different from Sonokinetic libraries. Comparing the two shows the difference the engineering makes! Because, if I remember correctly, 8dio mentioned that they recorded their ostinato strings with the same players that Two Steps from Hell use. And that would be the Capellen Orchestra - the same musicians that Sonokinetic recorded some libraries with.

So, the same hall, maybe the same orchestra. Very, very different sound. Century Strings have a much more aggressive, bright, 'hybrid/trailery' kind of sound. Sonokinetic sounds balanced, open, natural to me. A classical/concert hall and very flexible sound.

This is not scientific or anything. But just for easier comparison, here are two snippets from official demos for respective libraries, at the same volume. First, a part from Troels Folman's 'Short Notes':

Century Strings

View attachment Troels Folman Short notes.mp3


And here a part from Sascha Knorr's 'The Rhythm in Time':

Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings

View attachment Sascha Knorr Rhythm in Time.mp3



I certainly know which sound I personally prefer. Talking about the pure sound signature only, not the mockups. Sonokinetic not only recorded in a concert hall, but also with a recording aesthetic of concert music apparently. At least the results sound very much like it to me. That sets them apart from all other devs to my ears. The only other developer that I hear a similar sound aesthetic is Project Sam.


Links to the full pieces:

Troels Folman 'Short Notes'.





Sascha Knorr, 'The Rhythm in Time'.


----------



## Jish (Mar 2, 2021)

muk said:


> That sets them apart from all other devs to my ears. The only other developer that I hear a similar sound aesthetic is Project Sam.


Exactly what my ears hear as well- there is a seemingly kindred 'sonic element ' (freakin' Martin Heidegger o'er here!) to several of the Sonokinetic and Project Sam libraries that I have thought for years- it's very difficult to explain, only that I have made that same connection.

If they can actually build on that sound, with some varied/convincing legato patches...that would potentially be a great 2021 surprise, and likewise I am somewhat surprised that no one else has been able to really build on that same 'magic' very effectively.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 2, 2021)

muk said:


> Very interesting that Centery Strings have been recorded in Zlin as well. They sound so different from Sonokinetic libraries. Comparing the two shows the difference the engineering makes! Because, if I remember correctly, 8dio mentioned that they recorded their ostinato strings with the same players that Two Steps from Hell use. And that would be the Capellen Orchestra - the same musicians that Sonokinetic recorded some libraries with.
> 
> So, the same hall, maybe the same orchestra. Very, very different sound. Century Strings have a much more aggressive, bright, 'hybrid/trailery' kind of sound. Sonokinetic sounds balanced, open, natural to me. A classical/concert hall and very flexible sound.
> 
> ...



I played them both at the same time. Other than the fact they are playing different chords, they would actually blend well together. I picked up Century strings during a recent sale, but haven't really used them other than a brief play through after loading. (I picked up BBCSO right after, so have been spending more time with it.) I should try them out with something like Grosso and the ostinato library. It sounds like they would blend really well together.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 2, 2021)

muk said:


> Very interesting that Centery Strings have been recorded in Zlin as well. They sound so different from Sonokinetic libraries. Comparing the two shows the difference the engineering makes! Because, if I remember correctly, 8dio mentioned that they recorded their ostinato strings with the same players that Two Steps from Hell use. And that would be the Capellen Orchestra - the same musicians that Sonokinetic recorded some libraries with.
> 
> So, the same hall, maybe the same orchestra. Very, very different sound. Century Strings have a much more aggressive, bright, 'hybrid/trailery' kind of sound. Sonokinetic sounds balanced, open, natural to me. A classical/concert hall and very flexible sound.
> 
> ...



I like both the Century Strings and the Sonokinetic ones.
However, what I would also like to see is a string library with the sound of the Project Sam Strings. They have something special and it is a pity that they are limited in terms of dynamic layers and especially RRs.
The string quartet in Symphobia sounds exactly the way I want a string quartet to sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2021)

ProjectSam have been stubborn to not develop a full feature String library. I have sent them requests a few times in the past years to give them a hint that there is demand for that, but so far they haven't done it, and I have lost all hopes that they will do it in the future. 

That's why I'm so happy, and excited to see Sonokinetic step in, to finally deliver that special strings sound that no other developer has captured.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> ProjectSam have been stubborn to not develop a full feature String library. I have sent them requests a few times in the past years to give them a hint that there is demand for that, but so far they haven't done it, and I have lost all hopes that they will do it in the future.
> 
> That's why I'm so happy, and excited to see Sonokinetic step in, to finally deliver that special strings sound that no other developer has captured.


yup. their strings have the great sound but too bad. they dont really focus much on sampling legato but i do have some experience with some legato patch and i think those legato patches aren't really that great.


----------



## muk (Mar 3, 2021)

Jish said:


> Exactly what my ears hear as well- there is a seemingly kindred 'sonic element ' (freakin' Martin Heidegger o'er here!) to several of the Sonokinetic and Project Sam libraries that I have thought for years- it's very difficult to explain, only that I have made that same connection.
> 
> If they can actually build on that sound, with some varied/convincing legato patches...that would potentially be a great 2021 surprise, and likewise I am somewhat surprised that no one else has been able to really build on that same 'magic' very effectively.



Yes, to my ears too these companies record with a classical concert music background. And they are the only ones that do so. All the more excited I am to see a 'multi sampled' strings library with that aesthetic being developed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

muk said:


> And they are the only ones that do so.


I’d argue there are more sample library vendors that do this, such as VSL (they excel at it), Chris Hein (the orchestral instruments are very suitable for classical music) and Xsample (geared towards more modern styles and extended techniques).


----------



## muk (Mar 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’d argue there are more sample library vendors that do this, such as VSL (they excel at it), Chris Hein (the orchestral instruments are very suitable for classical music) and Xsample (geared towards more modern styles and extended techniques).



To my ears, they all are most definitely not recorded with a concert hall music approach. VSL's VI series is said to be suitable for classical music. However, I suspect that is mainly due to the extensive set of articulations. I have never heard of a single recording of classical music that has been done in a silent stage. The same goes for Chris Hein libraries. Not a single cd of classical music has ever been recorded the way these libraries have been recorded. And the resulting sound, to my ears, is markedly different. 

When comparing the sound aesthetic - and only the sound aesthetic - of sample libraries to classical recordings, Sonokinetic and Project Sam are really the only developers that have a kindred (to borrow the term by @Jish) sound to my ears. VSL and Chris Hein sound miles apart from that, at least to me. Xsample is a bit closer, but still quite different.

The new Synchron libraries by VSL, on the other hand, have a modern film sound signature to me. Again, quite different from classical concert hall.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

muk said:


> To my ears, they all are most definitely not recorded with a concert hall music approach. VSL's VI series is said to be suitable for classical music. However, I suspect that is mainly due to the extensive set of articulations. I have never heard of a single recording of classical music that has been done in a silent stage. The same goes for Chris Hein libraries. Not a single cd of classical music has ever been recorded the way these libraries have been recorded. And the resulting sound, to my ears, is markedly different.
> 
> When comparing the sound aesthetic - and only the sound aesthetic - of sample libraries to classical recordings, Sonokinetic and Project Sam are really the only developers that have a kindred (to borrow the term by @Jish) sound to my ears. VSL and Chris Hein sound miles apart from that, at least to me. Xsample is a bit closer, but still quite different.
> 
> The new Synchron libraries by VSL, on the other hand, have a modern film sound signature to me. Again, quite different from classical concert hall.


Gotcha. I guess I misinterpreted your statement. Completely dry and phase aligned recordings (CH) for example are NOT at all how a classical orchestra would be recorded. I came from a different perspective, namely the intended use cases.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 3, 2021)

I thought EWQL SO series were recorded in concert hall as well?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

muk said:


> Xsample is a bit closer, but still quite different.


It shines in “chamber music” settings imho. Although I suspect Hans Josef’s recording methodology much resembles Chris Hein’s - technically speaking.


----------



## muk (Mar 3, 2021)

constaneum said:


> I thought EWQL SO series were recorded in concert hall as well?



Yes, Benaroya Hall if I remember correctly. And recorded by Prof. Keith O. Johnson, a recording engineer with a long and very succesful track record in classcial music/jazz/blues. It's another library with that kind of sound aesthetic. While some of the features of the library are not up to current standards anymore, the included sounds are beautiful and very useful still in my opinion.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 3, 2021)

muk said:


> Yes, Benaroya Hall if I remember correctly. And recorded by Prof. Keith O. Johnson, a recording engineer with a long and very succesful track record in classcial music/jazz/blues. It's another library with that kind of sound aesthetic. While some of the features of the library are not up to current standards anymore, the included sounds are beautiful and very useful still in my opinion.


 I still use the all cymbal, all gong patches. The tubular bell sounds good too


----------



## re-peat (Mar 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I suspect Hans Josef’s recording methodology much resembles Chris Hein’s - technically speaking.



I doubt that, Doctor. Hans Josef’s recordings are, to my ears anyway, far superior to Chris Hein’s. Have been since the Gigasampler/Akai days (which is when I started using XSample — I still have their entire Giga-range on cd-rom, the ones with those unbelievably ugly covers).

Mainly for technical reasons I assume — the very complex scripting and difficult phase-issues, I mean —, CH favours mono (or near-mono) sounds in many of his libraries of orchestral instruments, which explains that rather small, dull and somewhat boxed-in sound they all have, whereas Hans Josef’s raw samples have always been of the finest quality, with a nice, open, solid stereo image. There’s no comparison between the two. Purely audio-quality wise, even XSample’s oldest samples still are superior to, or certainly at least as good as most anything you can buy today, if you ask me. (Where XSamples scores a bit less impressively, is the Kontakt-programming. Again, just my opinion.)

Due to the creative, clever and elaborate scripting and the much more extensive, ‘deeper’ sampling, CH’s libraries have several advantages over XSample’s, particularly when it comes to playing or programming performances — an Xsample performance is often still a very old-fashioned stringing together of samples, and then hoping the bloody things will ‘connect’ — but sonically, they’re only so-and-so, in my opinion. I have the CH’s Woodwinds somewhere, but for the life of me, I can’t recall on which HD I parked them. That says a lot about how I feel about them.

I have no hands-on experience with the XSample libraries of recent years, I fear — my last purchase was XSample Komplete from a few years back — but based on what I know: give Hans Josef a comfortable recording budget — comfortable enough to sample instruments much more extensively than he used to —, partner him with a top-quality Kontakt-programmer (who’s preferably a musician too) and assure him of the services of a talented GUI designer (the GUI side of things has never been XSample’s forte), and he’d make the most desirable virtual instruments for detailed, expressive and sonically strong solo- and chamber-music simulations on the market.

_


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

re-peat said:


> I doubt that, Doctor. Hans Josef’s recordings are, to my ears anyway, far superior to Chris Hein’s. Have been since the Gigasampler/Akai days (which is when I started using XSample — I still have their entire Giga-range on cd-rom, the ones with those unbelievably ugly covers).
> 
> Mainly for technical reasons I assume — the very complex scripting and difficult phase-issues, I mean —, CH favours mono (or near-mono) sounds in many of his libraries of orchestral instruments, which explains that rather small, dull and somewhat boxed-in sound they all have, whereas Hans Josef’s raw samples have always been of the finest quality, with a nice, open, solid stereo image. There’s no comparison between the two. Purely audio-quality wise, even XSample’s oldest samples still are superior to, or certainly at least as good as most anything you can buy today, if you ask me. (Where XSamples scores a bit less impressively, is the Kontakt-programming. Again, just my opinion.)
> 
> ...


I guess I better shut up on the subject then. All I can do is agree with you Piet that Hans Josef is a pro when it comes to catching the soul of whatever he records. I have all of his current instruments, including the newly released saxophones and with the exception of the vocal libraries. They all sound extraordinary musical to me.

What I meant was that Hein and Winkler both seem to prefer their recordings dry and to a certain extent I assumed that meant they were somewhat similar in their approach as well. But hey, what do I know! Literally nothing. So I’ll shut up and just chime in on stuff I actually do have a clue about then, eh? I stand corrected, and thank you for the elaboration.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

re-peat said:


> give Hans Josef a comfortable recording budget — comfortable enough to sample instruments much more extensively than he used to —, partner him with a top-quality Kontakt-programmer (who’s preferably a musician too) and assure him of the services of a talented GUI designer (the GUI side of things has never been XSample’s forte), and he’d make the most desirable virtual instruments for detailed, expressive and sonically strong solo- and chamber-music simulations on the market.


Hard agree, on all arguments made. 
And based on my very personal experience... for me they already are - at least sonically. But then again, I am also on the record liking Chris Hein and UVI Ircam Solo Instruments. So my taste is not necessarily a very good indicator for mass market success 

Now, I promise I won’t say anything about the recording of any samples. Back to topic...


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 3, 2021)

re-peat said:


> give Hans Josef a comfortable recording budget — comfortable enough to sample instruments much more extensively than he used to —, partner him with a top-quality Kontakt-programmer (who’s preferably a musician too) and assure him of the services of a talented GUI designer (the GUI side of things has never been XSample’s forte), and he’d make the most desirable virtual instruments for detailed, expressive and sonically strong solo- and chamber-music simulations on the market.
> 
> _


This is a to "easy thinking". And I can't explain it easy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

Hans Josef said:


> This is a to "easy thinking". And I can't explain it easy.


Let’s just agree on one thing: it most certainly isn’t easy, but your samples (at least for me) are some of the very best ever recorded


----------



## Willowtree (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm sure Sonokinetic will be pleased to see their commercial announcement has turned into a thread about the brillianve of Xsamples. 

(they are brilliant instruments, though)

EDIT: Nevermind, this wasn't their commercial announcement thread! Silly me!
EDIT 2: *puts foot in mouth*


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

Willowtree said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, this wasn't their commercial announcement thread! Silly me!


Thanks for the amendment and for guarding our precious forum. Sorry to have bothered you in any way shape or form by getting off topic for a moment. I’ll go back to my own non-commercial thread and talk about stuff that is allowed there.


----------



## Willowtree (Mar 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks for the amendment and for guarding our precious forum. Sorry to have bothered you in any way shape or form by getting off topic for a moment. I’ll go back to my own non-commercial thread and talk about stuff that is allowed there.


Always ready to serve, sir!

Though, to get back to the topic of this thread, what about Xsamples' approach do you hope Sonokinetic might be inspired by for their string library, if any?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2021)

Basically, the musicality of the recordings. Hans Josef is a pianist and composer first and foremost. I always imagine I can hear that fact come through in his sampling approach. I may also be full of sh*t, and a romantic fool.


----------



## Willowtree (Mar 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Basically, the musicality of the recordings. Hans Josef is a pianist and composer first and foremost. I always imagine I can hear that fact come through in his sampling approach. I may also be full of sh*t, and a romantic fool.


Honestly I think most of us are full of shit on here, most of the time (including me).

I like Xsamples ... I pesonally hpoe Sonokinetic's upcoming strings bring something new to the table. I don't want just another strings library, we've got plenty of those. Something unique would be nice. Those are probably useless and meaningless words lol, but it's basically what my instinctual opinion / expectation is ...

Love their harp lib!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm hoping that Sonokinetic Strings will be released on (April 1st) , and they won't surprise us with a statement like another developer, that it will be out end of the month. (April 30th).

Meanwhile, a short video teaser this month would be very welcome


----------



## muk (Mar 18, 2021)

Has anybody emailed Sonokinetic about the current status? At the beginning of February Sonokinetic posted that they will be releasing 'more information and insights' over the 'next couple of months'. Actually bit of an odd way to phrase it when the release is scheduled in two months time. Then three weeks ago Sonokinetic posted that more details will be coming soon.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Mar 18, 2021)

muk said:


> At the beginning of February Sonokinetic posted that they will be releasing 'more information and insights' over the 'next couple of months'. Actually bit of an odd way to phrase it when the release is scheduled in two months time. Then three weeks ago Sonokinetic posted that more details will be coming soon.


East West school 😎


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 25, 2021)

We are less than a week away from April. 

Maybe a teaser video with the some exciting Strings music made using the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings will be a very nice treat, while we patiently wait for the big release.


----------



## Toecutter (Mar 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> We are less than a week away from April.
> 
> Maybe a teaser video with the some exciting Strings music made using the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings will be a very nice treat, while we patiently wait for the big release.


Deja vu, it's MSS all over again XD Between this and hopus, I hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 25, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Deja vu, it's MSS all over again XD Between this and hopus, I hope it's worth the wait!


How is that ? 

Sonokinetic Strings is announced to be out in April, not sure when in April though, but it's nothing like Hoopus, or MSS. Far from it, I'm really excited, and optimistic, and expecting this to be an instant buy for me. (Fingers-Crossed)


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> How is that ?
> 
> Sonokinetic Strings is announced to be out in April, not sure when in April though, but it's nothing like Hoopus, or MSS. Far from it, I'm really excited, and optimistic, and expecting this to be an instant buy for me. (Fingers-Crossed)


Well, it is probably more like MSS in that it will likely actually show up in April, may need a few bug fixes after everyone tries it out, and Sonokinetic will actually keep us informed and get it out as quickly as possible, just as I'm sure AudioBro is trying to do.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 28, 2021)

Three Days to APRIL 

Hi @Sonokinetic BV ,

I'm super excited about your upcoming Strings Library in April. Could you please delight us with a teaser 

Thanks.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Three Days to APRIL
> 
> Hi @Sonokinetic BV ,
> 
> ...


Patience isn't one of your strong points?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 28, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Patience isn't one of your strong points?


No, it's not. I'm very low on that resource.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> No, it's not. I'm very low on that resource.


Hopefully, it comes out at the beginning of the month and not the end. 30 days is a loooonnnnngggg time.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 28, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Hopefully, it comes out at the beginning of the month and not the end. 30 days is a loooonnnnngggg time.


I really hope so. 

Audio Modeling announced their SWAM-S Solo Strings will be out in March, just to surprise us that they will be out end of March, so far not released, so hopefully March 31st. 

This type of announcements are not good for impatient people like myself.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I really hope so.
> 
> Audio Modeling announced their SWAM-S Solo Strings will be out in March, just to surprise us that they will be out end of March, so far not released, so hopefully March 31st.
> 
> This type of announcements are not good for impatient people like myself.


I feel ya... I check the forums at least twice daily 🤣 I'm super excited about sonostrings!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2021)

OK. It's the first day of April, and so far, nothing new from Sonokinetic about their upcoming Strings Library. 

All we can do is wait. Hopefully it will be out this month. 

Meanwhile, if Sonokinetic can delight us with a Teaser video, where we can hear them, even for a few seconds that would be great.


----------



## chapbot (Apr 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK. It's the first day of April, and so far, nothing new from Sonokinetic about their upcoming Strings Library.
> 
> All we can do is wait. Hopefully it will be out this month.
> 
> Meanwhile, if Sonokinetic can delight us with a Teaser video, where we can hear them, even for a few seconds that would be great.


That's too bad I was hoping to hear something today. Sonokinetic strings are my last hope for a next gen string library after the horrific failure of MSS.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2021)

chapbot said:


> That's too bad I was hoping to hear something today. Sonokinetic strings are my last hope for a next gen string library after the horrific failure of MSS.


Yeah... I was hoping they will be released today, so we just have to wait.

I hope the Sonokinetic Strings will provide you with the type of string sounds that will satisfy your taste, and needs. I'm actually glad I didn't buy MSS, and they still haven't released the update yet months after it's release.

I would love it if Sonokinetic releases a teaser video, with the strings playing the music, but so far nothing. Many more days to go in April, so we just have to be patient (which I'm not very good at)


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah... I was hoping they will be released today, so we just have to wait.
> 
> I hope the Sonokinetic Strings will provide you with the type of string sounds that will satisfy your taste, and needs. I'm actually glad I didn't buy MSS, and they still haven't released the update yet months after it's release.
> 
> I would love it if Sonokinetic releases a teaser video, with the strings playing the music, but so far nothing. Many more days to go in April, so we just have to be patient (which I'm not very good at)


Hey people, sorry for the radio silence!
We are putting all our effort into finalizing the product - it is progressing nicely and everything is coming together now. 
This product is the most comprehensive, complex, and ambitious project we have taken on so far, and we realize that we need to get it dead right to make it a natural addition to anyone's palette. 
The development takes everything we've learned over the years and amalgamates that into what we think will be a hugely useful tool, and in true Sonokinetic fashion, an inspiring one too.
I know some people want more information, or teasers, and we have discussed this internally, but we believe it's better to disclose all in one go, when the time comes - which will not be too long now. Just give us a bit more time to really nail this and we promise we won't disappoint


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi @Sonokinetic BV ,

Thank You Very much for giving us a status update on the progress of your upcoming Strings Library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 6, 2021)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hey people, sorry for the radio silence!
> We are putting all our effort into finalizing the product - it is progressing nicely and everything is coming together now.
> This product is the most comprehensive, complex, and ambitious project we have taken on so far, and we realize that we need to get it dead right to make it a natural addition to anyone's palette.
> The development takes everything we've learned over the years and amalgamates that into what we think will be a hugely useful tool, and in true Sonokinetic fashion, an inspiring one too.
> I know some people want more information, or teasers, and we have discussed this internally, but we believe it's better to disclose all in one go, when the time comes - which will not be too long now. Just give us a bit more time to really nail this and we promise we won't disappoint


Thanks for the update @Sonokinetic BV! Can’t wait to see what you’re going to release!


----------



## companyofquail (Apr 6, 2021)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hey people, sorry for the radio silence!
> We are putting all our effort into finalizing the product - it is progressing nicely and everything is coming together now.
> This product is the most comprehensive, complex, and ambitious project we have taken on so far, and we realize that we need to get it dead right to make it a natural addition to anyone's palette.
> The development takes everything we've learned over the years and amalgamates that into what we think will be a hugely useful tool, and in true Sonokinetic fashion, an inspiring one too.
> I know some people want more information, or teasers, and we have discussed this internally, but we believe it's better to disclose all in one go, when the time comes - which will not be too long now. Just give us a bit more time to really nail this and we promise we won't disappoint


Excellent! Really excited for this one and will be a day one purchase for me.


----------



## muk (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for the update @Sonokinetic BV. Out of curiousity, is the release still scheduled for April? Or wil it take more time than that?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 6, 2021)

We are still very much aiming for April!


----------



## muk (Apr 6, 2021)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We are still very much aiming for April!


Wonderful! Thanks for letting us know, and best of luck and lots of energy for the finalizing phase.


----------



## milford59 (Apr 7, 2021)

I won’t be buying it, but I am planning to buy Sotto and Maximo, and I am hoping that you will reduce the prices soon on those 2 libraries. Best of luck with the new release though !


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 7, 2021)

milford59 said:


> I won’t be buying it, but I am planning to buy Sotto and Maximo, and I am hoping that you will reduce the prices soon on those 2 libraries. Best of luck with the new release though !


Best time is if they are included in the 12 days of Christmas sale. That said, Sonokinetic has had some sales in the September through November timeframe in the past few years. You might get lucky!


----------



## wwwm (Apr 30, 2021)

Aiming for a May release now?


----------



## BasariStudios (Apr 30, 2021)

wwwm said:


> Aiming for a May release now?


Lol


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi,

Looking forward to see Sonokinetic Release their Multisampled Strings library in May, Hoping it's early May, no later than the second week of May. (PLEASE) 

I was listening to Sonokinetic's Largo Library, and the strings sound like large sections, symphonic size, very lush, and warm. Maybe this is what the upcoming Strings library will be similar to sonically ?

If they were able to make the upcoming Strings library sound like these Strings heard in their Largo Phrase based library, with great multisample library playability, and very detailed dynamic control, It will be an instant buy for me. What do you think of Largo Strings in these demos ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muk (May 1, 2021)

wwwm said:


> Aiming for a May release now?





Sonokinetic BV said:


> I can't see it not being May at this point


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/Sonokinetic


----------



## dzilizzi (May 5, 2021)




----------



## tcb (May 5, 2021)

Is this an Eastwest-style-coming-soon again?


----------



## rudi (May 6, 2021)

tcb said:


> Is this an Eastwest-style-coming-soon again?


I think you need a 300+ pages thread first


----------



## dzilizzi (May 6, 2021)

tcb said:


> Is this an Eastwest-style-coming-soon again?


No, they have been updating. I think it was ready in April but they hit a snag with the NI encoding/serial numbers. Mike Greene mentioned it was taking longer than it used to when he released his Sunset Strings, as in it used to take a week or so and now is taking over a month, something like that.


----------



## Toecutter (May 6, 2021)

On facebook someone said it should be VERY soon... how soon is VERY soon in Sonokinetic time I don't know... hope it's soon like tomorrow soon XD


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> On facebook someone said it should be VERY soon.


Was that someone from Sonokinetic's team ?


----------



## Toecutter (May 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Was that someone from Sonokinetic's team ?


No  Random guy in a random group that said he spoke with support... just adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> he spoke with support.


Did he bribe support to get the info. ?


----------



## zouzou (May 7, 2021)

Hi,

Thanks for this thread!
I had not seen the announcement of the Sonokinetic Strings project.

Very interesting thread. I own a lot of Sonokinetic products (some of which are no longer on sale) and a few Project Sam and I totally agree that they have a particularly rich and symphonic "magic". I also really like the warmth of the 8Dio Strings (old Adagio and Agitato series) and I will certainly be purchasing the Century Strings at a future sale (maybe for the 10th anniversary of 8Dio in August this year...?).
Regarding Sonokinetic, I have always regretted the limitations of Da Capo, whose sound color I particularly like.
The same goes for Project Sam. This is what made me turn to other Strings libraries afterwards (like Spitfire Audio, O.T.) ...
I am very happy with this announcement and am very excited to see and hear the result!
Do you know if any solo strings will be included or planned at a later date?

Sonokinetic is a beautiful, innovative company with diversified and quality products, which deserves to expand its product range in order to make it more complete for all users!


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2021)

Sonokinetic is having their Spring Sale, which ends on Sunday, May 16th, so... Could we finally see their new Strings Library released on Monday, May 17th ?


----------



## dzilizzi (May 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sonokinetic is having their Spring Sale, which ends on Sunday, May 16th, so... Could we finally see their new Strings Library released on Monday, May 17th ?


They have a spring sale?


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2021)

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## dzilizzi (May 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


Thanks. I checked it out. I'm not positive, but after 4 or so years of Christmas sales, I may have them all. Except maybe the Accordion?


----------



## JonSolo (May 7, 2021)

I recently bought Afflatus. 

I don't have ENOUGH STRINGS!


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2021)

JonSolo said:


> I recently bought Afflatus.
> 
> I don't have ENOUGH STRINGS!


Afflatus is a wonderful, and very useful Strings Library to have. Offers so many flavors, and they are all great. 

The upcoming Sonokinetic Strings should also be a great sounding Strings library, with some great features. 

YES ! You can never have enough Strings Libraries


----------



## Toecutter (May 7, 2021)

You know the hype is real when people start talking about other libraries just to fill time. This is going to be a loooong weekend... help me god


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2021)

So. Aaron drop Infinite Strings yet?


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So. Aaron drop Infinite Strings yet?


NO. https://www.aaronventure.com/


----------



## jazzman7 (May 7, 2021)

Vista on sale. Sonokinetic big sale. My wallet has been avoiding me for the last few hours


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Afflatus is a wonderful, and very useful Strings Library to have. Offers so many flavors, and they are all great.
> 
> The upcoming Sonokinetic Strings should also be a great sounding Strings library, with some great features.
> 
> YES ! You can never have enough Strings Libraries


There is something addictive to string libraries. I'm already fantasizing about the next ones I'll buy. I was lucky enough to win Afflatus in Dirk Ehlert's stream. To give something back to the community I made this video comparing the Afflatus legatos to Cinematic Studio Strings. Bottom line: Afflatus adds beautiful alternatives to my favorite (which is CSS).


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> There is something addictive to string libraries. I'm already fantasizing about the next ones I'll buy.


I have a bad case of this Syndrome/Addiction. Looking forward to Sonokinetic's new Strings Library, also many other Strings libraries that might be out this year. 

By the way, I find the Afflatus Version has more character, and more dramatic sounding than the CSS version. Both are very good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Vista on sale. Sonokinetic big sale. My wallet has been avoiding me for the last few hours


If you haven't got Vista yet, you should go and get it.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 11, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> If you haven't got Vista yet, you should go and get it.



Thanks! When I saw the flash sale I grabbed 'em. Now I have to get to work on making them sing


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Thanks! When I saw the flash sale I grabbed 'em. Now I have to get to work on making them sing


The great thing I experienced was that Vista sings every time you play it.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 11, 2021)

When I can get my counterpoint to sound like your examples or Jaspers I'll proudly post it. I've already learned a lot the past cpl of days. For some reason, this flowing style has been trickier for me than other things I've written. Disconcerting, but it's been a helpful learning experience as I constantly rework Bass lines, Viola countermelodies, ETC ETC


----------



## Toecutter (May 11, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> If you haven't got Vista yet, you should go and get it.



CSS for me and it's not even close! Much more expression and emotion. Vista has a great tone but the performance sounds fake to my ears after a while. Just curious, did you write this piece with CSS first?


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 11, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> CSS for me and it's not even close! Much more expression and emotion. Vista has a great tone but the performance sounds fake to my ears after a while. Just curious, did you write this piece with CSS first?


As far as I remember, I did write it with CSS first, but when I worked on the Vista version, I recreated the piece pretty much from scratch. Every string library works differently and it was my sincere intention to let both libraries shine. I try to do that in all of my videos.


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

Hi @frangolupo23 ,

Interestingly, being a Strings library addict, Vista is one of the String libraries that I didn't buy, mainly because I think CSS, 8dio's Adagio, and Anthology, and possibly other String libraries I have can do what Vista does, I might be totally wrong here, (I hope I'm not), but if I am, what do you think makes Vista so special, especially if one has many other options, with very nice legatos ? Your demos of CSS, and Vista didn't make me go, WOW Vista sound so much better. So, what's the big fuss all about ? and it is not cheap for a legato only strings library.

I'm looking forward to see if Pacific, or Voyage might be more useful, and surely Sonokinetic's upcoming Strings Library. 

Thanks.


----------



## chapbot (May 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @frangolupo23 ,
> 
> Interestingly, being a Strings library addict, Vista is one of the String libraries that I didn't buy, mainly because I think CSS, 8dio's Adagio, and Anthology, and possibly other String libraries I have can do what Vista does, I might be totally wrong here, (I hope I'm not), but if I am, what do you think makes Vista so special, especially if one has many other options, with very nice legatos ? Your demos of CSS, and Vista didn't make me go, WOW Vista sound so much better. So, what's the big fuss all about ? and it is not cheap for a legato only strings library.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, I was super hyped about Vista but when I picked up the rest of Con Moto on sale a few months ago I have found it fits better into my music.


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Oddly enough, I was super hyped about Vista but when I picked up the rest of Con Moto on sale a few months ago I have found it fits better into my music.


Do you also have Vista ?


----------



## jazzman7 (May 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @frangolupo23 ,
> 
> Interestingly, being a Strings library addict, Vista is one of the String libraries that I didn't buy, mainly because I think CSS, 8dio's Adagio, and Anthology, and possibly other String libraries I have can do what Vista does, I might be totally wrong here, (I hope I'm not), but if I am, what do you think makes Vista so special, especially if one has many other options, with very nice legatos ? Your demos of CSS, and Vista didn't make me go, WOW Vista sound so much better. So, what's the big fuss all about ? and it is not cheap for a legato only strings library.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this will help,
View attachment Cello Line Vista vs Anthology Ens.mp3

but here is a comp between A cello line on Vista and Anthology Ensemble.
1st is Vista, Then Anthology. NO REVERB

There is a quick portamento on the Anthology near the end as part of the overall original composition. I didn't feel like changing it for this example. Otherwise, level matched, Midi performance copied from VISTA to ANTH. I was surprised at how well Anthology held up


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Not sure if this will help,
> View attachment Cello Line Vista vs Anthology Ens.mp3
> 
> but here is a comp between A cello line on Vista and Anthology Ensemble.
> ...


Thanks for the audio comparison. 

That's my point, they both sound good, and are very similar. 

Do I need Vista if I have Adagio, Anthology, CSS, and other great Legato Strings Libraries ? 

My answer is : NO.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Not sure if this will help,
> View attachment Cello Line Vista vs Anthology Ens.mp3
> 
> but here is a comp between A cello line on Vista and Anthology Ensemble.
> ...


In all fairness to Vista, My experience is the nuance and the beauty comes more from the performance in context as opposed to isolated instances. Over time, the sections all together have more "motion" I guess would be the word I'd use. As with most boutique items, this is not bang-for-the-buck. I notice that last few percent to top line can be pretty subtle (and expensive!) in just about everything


----------



## jazzman7 (May 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the audio comparison.
> 
> That's my point, they both sound good, and are very similar.
> 
> ...


The differences are subtle for sure. Maybe more Want than need. Has anyone been able to take Anthology and create pieces like the Vista Demos? Not that I'm aware of. In my hands, there might not be much difference. In somebody like Jaspers hands...Different story.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 11, 2021)

A little judicious layering of Anthology with Vista can get a little Portamento going in a line that Vista can't give me, and still get that energy and motion That vista has


----------



## chapbot (May 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Do you also have Vista ?


Yep, Vista and Con Moto.


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @frangolupo23 ,
> 
> Interestingly, being a Strings library addict, Vista is one of the String libraries that I didn't buy, mainly because I think CSS, 8dio's Adagio, and Anthology, and possibly other String libraries I have can do what Vista does, I might be totally wrong here, (I hope I'm not), but if I am, what do you think makes Vista so special, especially if one has many other options, with very nice legatos ? Your demos of CSS, and Vista didn't make me go, WOW Vista sound so much better. So, what's the big fuss all about ? and it is not cheap for a legato only strings library.
> 
> ...


Once you have a number of high-quality string libraries, I guess you don‘t really “need” more. Nevertheless, we keep striving for more choices to raise the level of realism and expression in our tracks, don’t we? I think that Vista really does add something particularly if you’re looking for that extra lush and romantic slur at certain places. It’s really only about that extra bit of beauty or excitement that might not have been achieved otherwise. What I really like about CSS, for example, is that you have a choice of different legatos. In my piece, Vista vs. CSS (see above), I purposely used portamento here and there in the CSS version. A library like CSS is flexible in a way that Vista cannot offer. Still, I remember the instant gratification I felt when I first laid hands on Vista and still do. At the end of the day, I think choosing to add Vista to your arsenal is a question of whether you’re willing to spend money on the luxury of the fun you can clearly get from this (possibly not quite necessary) addition to your collection of string libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> Once you have a number of high-quality string libraries, I guess you don‘t really “need” more. Nevertheless, we keep striving for more choices to raise the level of realism and expression in our tracks, don’t we? I think that Vista really does add something particularly if you’re looking for that extra lush and romantic slur at certain places. It’s really only about that extra bit of beauty or excitement that might not have been achieved otherwise. What I really like about CSS, for example, is that you have a choice of different legatos. In my piece, Vista vs. CSS (see above), I purposely used portamento here and there in the CSS version. A library like CSS is flexible in a way that Vista cannot offer. Still, I remember the instant gratification I felt when I first laid hands on Vista and still do. At the end of the day, I think choosing to add Vista to your arsenal is a question of whether you’re willing to spend money on the luxury of the fun you can clearly get from this (possibly not quite necessary) addition to your collection of string libraries.


Thanks for the helpful feedback.

I consider Vista a very limited scope luxury strings library, the discounted price is still kind of high, but then.. that's why I labeled it a luxury. Given that Perf.Samples is developing Voyage, and Pacific libraries, I would rather save for these upcoming libraries, maybe one of them will fit my taste better than just a Legato library.

Again, I find the difference between Vista, and CSS very minimal, Actually I like Afflatus Legatos more than Vista. I have Afflatus, it also offers polyphonic-Legato, which Vista, and CSS don't offer. I listened to your demo multiple times, and couldn't easily hear anything that distinguished Vista as being a better sounding library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## frangolupo23 (May 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the helpful feedback.
> 
> I consider Vista a very limited scope luxury strings library, the discounted price is still kind of high, but then.. that's why I labeled it a luxury. Given that Perf.Samples is developing Voyage, and Pacific libraries, I would rather save for these upcoming libraries, maybe one of them will fit my taste better than just a Legato library.
> 
> ...


I am also very curious to learn more about Voyage and Pacific, but PS have already warned us that they will both be boutique-priced 😅


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)

frangolupo23 said:


> I am also very curious to learn more about Voyage and Pacific, but PS have already warned us that they will both be boutique-priced 😅


Yes, but at least they are not just Legato patches.


----------



## Toecutter (May 12, 2021)

Every time this thread is bumped and I see no news about Sonokinetic Strings


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)

We are just having some off topic posts until the Sonokinetic Strings are finally released.  

Waiting since last month for their release, it has been quite a boring wait. Hopefully they will release it soon.


----------



## Toecutter (May 12, 2021)

By all means keep the offtopic chat going, just having some fun XD but really, it hurts a little to have no news... I'm guessing the radio silence will be broken after the 16th, at least.


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I'm guessing the radio silence will be broken after the 16th, at least.


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2021)

Tomorrow might be a very exciting day.

Let's see if it finally happens.


----------



## chapbot (May 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Tomorrow might be a very exciting day.
> 
> Let's see if it finally happens.


What is your theory? Why tomorrow?


----------



## Kurosawa (May 16, 2021)

chapbot said:


> What is your theory? Why tomorrow?


Because of the sale, which ended today


----------



## Toecutter (May 16, 2021)

chapbot said:


> What is your theory? Why tomorrow?


The sale ended today, Sonokinetic removed the Facebook posts and https://www.sonokinetic.net/Sale is gone. It's coming


----------



## Rich4747 (May 16, 2021)

I hope its more than it but a they


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2021)

Rich4747 said:


> I hope its more than it but a they


Hmmmm... .. Do you expect more libraries to be released with their upcoming Sonokinetic Strings ?


----------



## Rich4747 (May 16, 2021)

my hope its a string phrase library with the new string multi sampled library. a hope and a guess. First create the most beautiful string phrases, then the innovation to reproduce that and edit it in anyway with the midi and multi sampled articulations. If a phrase features an unusually beautiful articulation sample it up front. Planning would be the key imo.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2021)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We are still very much aiming for April!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>




4:20 (no kidding)
but you may want to watch the entire thing
it is ridiculously funky & Adrian Belew’s solo is.... very Belew-y


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if PS Pacific Strings is released before Sonokinetic Strings.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if PS Pacific Strings is released before Sonokinetic Strings.


Or Tokyo Strings before both XD


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Or Tokyo Strings before both XD


That would be a big surprise, I really doubt it though. 

Andrew was hinting around the end of the year expected release.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> That would be a big surprise, I really doubt it though.
> 
> Andrew was hinting around the end of the year expected release.


Really? I thought they were aiming at Q3, the first post of the TSS thread says "We're shooting for a release no later than Q3 2021" 

I often miss important posts in these long threads, so the ETA has changed?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Really? I thought they were aiming at Q3, the first post of the TSS thread says "We're shooting for a release no later than Q3 2021"
> 
> I often miss important posts in these long threads, so the ETA has changed?


That's what I recall, but that might have been changed since then, to no later than Q3. I'm not following the TSS thread very closely, so I might have missed that announcement.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 11, 2021)

I think my prediction that we will see Pacific Strings released before Sonokinetic Strings is going to be a fact soon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> is going to be a fact soon


If this somehow does not happen, will my life be over again? Will the cosmos never be the same? Does it matter? Will it show up on some record, as a huge event? Will Pullitzer price winning journal articles see the light of day investigating the phenomenon? Pray tell


----------



## constaneum (Jun 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I think my prediction that we will see Pacific Strings released before Sonokinetic Strings is going to be a fact soon.


They said months more to release. Hmm..


----------

